# False widow and others



## davholla (Mar 20, 2022)

False widow


EF7A5887_Spiderv2 by davholla2002, on Flickr

Plume moth 27/10/2021 TQ 42847 70813


EF7A6023_Mothv2 by davholla2002, on Flickr

 10-spot ladybird.


EF7A6019_Ladybirdv2 by davholla2002, on Flickr

I found this spider on the pavement and I picked it up to stop anyone treading on it.
It bit me - although the pain was as close to zero as it can be.



EF7A5922_Spiderv2 by davholla2002, on Flickr



EF7A5920_Spiderv2 by davholla2002, on Flickr


----------



## Jeff15 (Mar 20, 2022)

Nice set of creepy crawlies......


----------



## K9Kirk (Mar 23, 2022)

Nice set. The spider will just crawl out there again, avoid the bite I say.


----------



## davholla (Mar 23, 2022)

K9Kirk said:


> Nice set. The spider will just crawl out there again, avoid the bite I say.


It is a false widow - it can bite but it doesn't very often and is far less dangerous than US Black Widows.


----------



## jeffashman (Mar 26, 2022)

Nice set! Is that last one playing dead?


----------



## Donde (Mar 27, 2022)

Excellent set and of course I like the moth.


----------



## davholla (Mar 27, 2022)

jeffashman said:


> Nice set! Is that last one playing dead?


Thank you, yes it was.


----------

